# Outback Vs Kz Frontier



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey outbackers, I was looking on the K-Z Frontier site and the 2505QSS-F has the same floorplan as the Outback 23KRS. What is the difference in these two RV's as far as quality etc.?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12382

Not the same model but it might answer some questions for you

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You mean the 26RS? The 23KRS is a toy hauler, and the 23RS is a foot shorter.


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Scrib said:


> You mean the 26RS? The 23KRS is a toy hauler, and the 23RS is a foot shorter.


The toy hauler version 23 KRS


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just looked at their website, and the floorplans show that the 2505QSS-F is not a toy hauler...Am I missing something?


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah - there is an optional side garage door, just like an Outback.

There aren't any spec's on that configuration though, so I wonder what its carrying capacity really is? Anyway, most of us are partial to....

1. light & bright interior
2. stove by the door, sink by the dinette (no "hot seat"







)
3. pantry in the kitchen (ours is always stuffed)
4. bathroom storage (also stuffed, but there are 3 girls in my family)
5. www.outbackers.com (we've been referred too as a "cult" - only half jokingly)

Good luck!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Compare the tank sizes too!
That was a big one for me!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

3ME said:


> Compare the tank sizes too!
> That was a big one for me!


We first looked at the K-Z (the same one you are looking at)........sure glad we got the Outback 23KRS,got to love the ROO! One of the many things that sold us was the knowledge of the dealer to be able to compair several different brands. They did not say anything bad about any of the others,just pointed out ways they were the same or different) The warrenty on the ROO seems much better( we know the dealer is) I could be wrong but I Think the Keystone Outback is better built and has better feathers. We have Not seen a K-Z Fronter with a side drop toy door.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After doing a comparison of the two models, here is what stood out as far as reasons to choose the 23krs over the Frontier 2505QSS-F

Frontier

Weight 5380 
Fresh water 40 
Black tank 32 
Grey tank 32 
LPG 30

Roo

Weight 5085
Fresh water 50
Black tank 40
Grey tank 40
LPG 60

Those would be good enough reasons for me!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

With the white cabinets, more water and more propane! the outback tips the scales for me!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I almost bought a KZ 2405PQS-F because it was a clearance model with a great price it's the same floor plan as my OB. The KZ bunks were shorter, there wasn't half of the storage space as the OB, the OB interior was much more pleasant and nicer than the KZ. I, and this is a personal oppinion, thought the OB was put together with more care and attention to detail.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Don't forget the hardwoodish floors!

The white cabinets are just like what we have in our kitchen and the flooring is identical to our hardwood floors throughout our home. That was a big selling point for us, a true home away from home


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The KZ have smaller windows then the Outback and it really make a difference. Not to mention all the other things mentioned in the other posts.


----------

